# Keeping Older guide look.



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an old cobia rod with the silver color flaking off and wanted to know if there was a way for me to preserve this look without spending a lot of money.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Use flex coat epoxy on the flaking areas. Youll need to find the low build formula or thin out the high build formula using acetone. Youll also need a way to rotate the rod until dry.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for the help


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a problem. Just glad to help a fellow angler


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you referring to the chrome peeling off the guides?


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

As Tide rider was asking about your question, if the chrome or plating is peeling then basically rhe salt water has gotten beneath the plating. This starts a chain reaction that leads to total peeling. If you go to to cosmetic section of your local Wal-Mart pick up some " hard as nails" its a nail clear coat. Ive use it on guide wraps that crack in the finish. This stuff is good. Just take and apply to peeling areas.


----------

